# And more are on their way!!!



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Article about British emigration

Britain?s cold snap could lead sparks desire to head down under (Print Ready)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

well I'd want to leave if I was still there lol

Jo xxx


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes the weather is bad in the UK and a good reason to move to the sun.

..the Uk is run badly..but isn't Australia and New Zealand,,and Spain too?

Name a country which is run well? Each has pros and cons.

I know if the sun was in the UK I wouldn't of moved to Spain and perhaps 100,000's of people of the UK wouldn't either...

The sun relaxes you and makes you feel so gooooooood. Wish it was more of it for the poor old UK.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

NorthernLass said:


> Yes the weather is bad in the UK and a good reason to move to the sun.
> 
> ..the Uk is run badly..but isn't Australia and New Zealand,,and Spain too?
> 
> ...


I had to go back to the UK last June. I was back in the town I grew up in and, surpise, surprise, the weather was good! I was back to arrange my sister's funeral so obviously I wasn't feeling all skippy & lighthearted but you would have thought that if I was going to be comfortable with anywhere, the place where I had so many fond memories of would have been it .....but not even there

I'm just yer ordinary geordie bloke so it's a bit hard for me to put into words but to me there's a feeling about the UK, an aura, an ambience (is that the right word ?) and it's not good. When you're there 24/7 you don't really notice it but you do when you leave. I know that sounds a bit daft but it's just like not really noticing a noise until it stops......... and that's another thing, sometimes the silence here is deafening so it makes you wonder what we were used to back in blighty.

No, the UK could have the best climate in the world but we wouldn't go back. Spain is home for us, warts and all:clap2:


Doggy


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> I had to go back to the UK last June. I was back in the town I grew up in and, surpise, surprise, the weather was good! I was back to arrange my sister's funeral so obviously I wasn't feeling all skippy & lighthearted but you would have thought that if I was going to be comfortable with anywhere, the place where I had so many fond memories of would have been it .....but not even there
> 
> I'm just yer ordinary geordie bloke so it's a bit hard for me to put into words but to me there's a feeling about the UK, an aura, an ambience (is that the right word ?) and it's not good. When you're there 24/7 you don't really notice it but you do when you leave. I know that sounds a bit daft but it's just like not really noticing a noise until it stops......... and that's another thing, sometimes the silence here is deafening so it makes you wonder what we were used to back in blighty.
> 
> ...


You may be "just an ordinary geordie bloke" but you put it brilliantly and echo our sentiments exactly. Well said.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> I had to go back to the UK last June. I was back in the town I grew up in and, surpise, surprise, the weather was good! I was back to arrange my sister's funeral so obviously I wasn't feeling all skippy & lighthearted but you would have thought that if I was going to be comfortable with anywhere, the place where I had so many fond memories of would have been it .....but not even there
> 
> I'm just yer ordinary geordie bloke so it's a bit hard for me to put into words but to me there's a feeling about the UK, an aura, an ambience (is that the right word ?) and it's not good. When you're there 24/7 you don't really notice it but you do when you leave. I know that sounds a bit daft but it's just like not really noticing a noise until it stops......... and that's another thing, sometimes the silence here is deafening so it makes you wonder what we were used to back in blighty.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you!!! I cant put that feeling into words either, but I know it!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> I'm just yer ordinary geordie bloke so it's a bit hard for me to put into words but to me there's a feeling about the UK, an aura, an ambience (is that the right word ?) and it's not good. When you're there 24/7 you don't really notice it but you do when you leave. I know that sounds a bit daft but it's just like not really noticing a noise until it stops......... and that's another thing, sometimes the silence here is deafening so it makes you wonder what we were used to back in blighty.
> 
> Doggy


Well done Doggy! You've hit the nail on the head for me (and others by the sound of it) I'd never really thought about what you say about not noticing it if you're there all the time, but it's true - people who live in the UK all the time are often not "happy", but can't see or feel the negativity that's around them. 
And that's another good piece of vocabulary for describing the UK *negative*, *negativity.*
But I also like what you say about Spain; accept it warts and all. It's not perfect and you're in the wrong place if that's what you expect, but I have no doubts that I'm miles better off here than there.

PS Love the doggies that you put on your posts. Where do you get them from??This one's like my fox terrier Oker. His ears used to flap up and down just like that. As he's 15 he doesn't do much running around anymore, but still lives life on the wild side like eating rat poison last week!!


----------



## pandass (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi,first time on here,am hoping to move to Spain asap,cant stand the weather here it makes me utterly depressed and yes all the negativety.Im not after the sun sea and sangria lifestyle,just a healthier simple life in a much happier uplifting climate.I am hoping to rent in the Alicante area and need to find work as soon as we arrive as we dont have much savings to live off for long,as my husband is a tradesman and i would we willing to do most things,how hard would you think it will be to find work,any help and advice would be much appreciated for us to fulfil our dreams, Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pandass said:


> Hi,first time on here,am hoping to move to Spain asap,cant stand the weather here it makes me utterly depressed and yes all the negativety.Im not after the sun sea and sangria lifestyle,just a healthier simple life in a much happier uplifting climate.I am hoping to rent in the Alicante area and need to find work as soon as we arrive as we dont have much savings to live off for long,as my husband is a tradesman and i would we willing to do most things,how hard would you think it will be to find work,any help and advice would be much appreciated for us to fulfil our dreams, Thanks.


Hi & welcome

have a good look around the forum regarding & make up your own mind as to whether or not you'll find work here

do you speak fluent Spanish?

I wouldn't want to be anywhere else, and at this moment we have no intention of leaving, but for those of us who have to work it's not so easy just now - over 25% unemployment


oh - & it's cold & wet here today an hourish north of Alicante!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

pandass said:


> Hi,first time on here,am hoping to move to Spain asap,cant stand the weather here it makes me utterly depressed and yes all the negativety.Im not after the sun sea and sangria lifestyle,just a healthier simple life in a much happier uplifting climate.I am hoping to rent in the Alicante area and need to find work as soon as we arrive as we dont have much savings to live off for long,as my husband is a tradesman and i would we willing to do most things,how hard would you think it will be to find work,any help and advice would be much appreciated for us to fulfil our dreams, Thanks.


 You should definitely look at the thread _*Thinking of relocating...*_ that's going on at this very moment. Also look for one of the first posts by *irishgirl* .Then do a search for employment, work, jobs and you'll get a whole sea of information to wade through.
Good luck. Hope to see you on the forum in the future.


----------



## pandass (Jan 24, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> Hi & welcome
> 
> have a good look around the forum regarding & make up your own mind as to whether or not you'll find work here
> 
> ...


Hi,thanks for your info,cant be as cold and wet as it is here now and most of the year! it on ly gets worse.I am currently researching the job situation and do realize they are hard to come by. I still think living there is a much better option with or without much money ha ha so im determined to try my best for this to happen.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pandass said:


> Hi,thanks for your info,cant be as cold and wet as it is here now and most of the year! it on ly gets worse.I am currently researching the job situation and do realize they are hard to come by. I still think living there is a much better option with or without much money ha ha so im determined to try my best for this to happen.


not as cold I'd agree, but I'm convinced it gets much wetter from what I remember!!

If you can get a job here there's nothing to stop you & would go for it

but please bear in mind it's impossible to live without money - & it really does mean _without money_ here - you wouldn't get any government benefits here if it went pear-shaped, unless you'd paid into the system here in Spain for a looooong time

(sorry don't know specifics of benefits except that)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It has been incredibly wet here. We've been trapped in the house by floods over the last few weeks. And yes its cold, it may not be as cold as the UK, but sitting in the house in the evening means you have to have heating! Electricity is about the same cost as the UK. I was shocked by how cold it gets between September and March. 

I live here with two kids and three dogs and I couldnt get by on less than 1000€ after I've paid rent, school fees and I dont live extravagantly at all!! I'd go as far as to say I hate the winters here and didnt expect them to be anything like this at all!

You should come over and have a good look around at houses, work prospects etc and see how you find it tho

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Loads of people post stating their intention to move to Spain but I'd be interested to learn how many carry it through. It's a bit like threatening to sue....believe it when the writ drops on your doormat
The atmosphere I always sense when in the UK is one of suppressed -and not always that well suppressed -aggression. I can't say for certain if that's always been the case but I think it's developed in the last thirty years or so. People often comment on how noisy the Spanish are: well, that's true but Spanish noise isn't threatening and aggressive like most British noise, imo.
There are many reasons why I will never live in the UK again but I think the chief one is the sheer enjoyment of _difference_ - different languages, different customs, different landscapes....even different postboxes and bus stops!!


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

jojo said:


> It has been incredibly wet here. We've been trapped in the house by floods over the last few weeks. And yes its cold, it may not be as cold as the UK, but sitting in the house in the evening means you have to have heating! Electricity is about the same cost as the UK. I was shocked by how cold it gets between September and March.
> 
> I'd go as far as to say I hate the winters here and didnt expect them to be anything like this at all!
> Jo xxx



El Tiempo en Alhaurín de la Torre - previsión meteorológica 7 días del tiempo

Hey that ain't too bad - mind you Feb could be worse:rain:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Rofa said:


> El Tiempo en Alhaurín de la Torre - previsión meteorológica 7 días del tiempo
> 
> Hey that ain't too bad - mind you Feb could be worse:rain:


It certainly hasnt been as cold or as wet as last year - yet!!!! However, this year we're living in a different house and this one has a "dry" river bed running along the bottom of the garden and next to our exit driveway. When it rains, the river floods and fills the dip in our driveway and can be as high as 3 feet deep and 10 foot wide, so I cant drive thru it!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

jojo said:


> It certainly hasnt been as cold or as wet as last year - yet!!!! However, this year we're living in a different house and this one has a "dry" river bed running along the bottom of the garden and next to our exit driveway. When it rains, the river floods and fills the dip in our driveway and can be as high as 3 feet deep and 10 foot wide, so I cant drive thru it!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Well, someone I know bought a house that was actually in a "dry" river bed. A really bad mistake - but the house looked nice and the seller neglected to tell him soooooooo.....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rofa said:


> Well, someone I know bought a house that was actually in a "dry" river bed. A really bad mistake - but the house looked nice and the seller neglected to tell him soooooooo.....


This can be a real problem here - probably in other countries too. People are flooded out of properties or can even be killed because of this. People believe that if a river has dried up that you can build there, but if there is a torrential downpour or several days of heavy rain the river might well return and it'll take it's natural course no matter what's in the way. I read somewhere that a river has to be dried up for 500 years before it's considered "dead". So, this is another thing to be aware of when renting or buying property. And don't ever try to cross a river that's sprung up during a storm - you never know what's floating in it and they are usually extremely strong!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> The atmosphere I always sense when in the UK is one of suppressed -and not always that well suppressed -aggression. I can't say for certain if that's always been the case but I think it's developed in the last thirty years or so.


That's exactly what I sense when I go back and I think it's always been like that.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> That's exactly what I sense when I go back and I think it's always been like that.



Its a bit like someone commented earlier (not sure where or what thread) that the Spanish are noisy - well yes they do seem to be, but when you hear someone shouting in the street in spain, it doesnt matter, however, if you hear someone shouting in the street in Britain I find it scary and threatening

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> That's exactly what I sense when I go back and I think it's always been like that.


I also sense it wherever I see large groups of Brits, whether in Prague (especially, they're usually on a stag weekend and are VILE), Amsterdam or Malaga.


----------

